# Help? How much is too much.



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A lot depends on the build of your mare and how good your balance is. Perhaps posting a picture of her may help people give you advice. Our stocky, big barreled Paint mares (1100 lbs) can carry 30%, but I wouldn't go too much over 200 lbs on our lean Paint mare (14.2 hh, around 950 lbs). Here is a picture of her...


----------



## LPH (Nov 1, 2014)

I agree with PaintHorseMares. Build has more to do with it than size, in general. A large, heavy horse with a weak, long back won't be able to carry as much as a stocky Quarter Horse with a strong back. Of course weight does come into play at a certain point though. Is your mare on the petite side?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

There's a lot of men who weigh more than 200 lbs that ride horses. For example, Chuck Connors, the rifleman was 6'4 and no doubt over 200 lbs.....Dan Blocker i.e. Hoss Cartwright...... I'd get on and ride......


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Along with build, time plays into things as well. Carrying 30% at a walk for 5 minutes is a far cry from carrying it trotting down the trail for 5 hours. And short rides would pull double duty- help keep you motivated AND start getting her back in shape too. A fit horse carries more weight with far less stress than an out of shape horse, but you don't get to fit just wishing, horse or human. (hugs) If you feel too badly to even do that, maybe you can send her for a tune-up to get back in shape for a few weeks to so that then you CAN get riding?


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sharpie said:


> And short rides would pull double duty- help keep you motivated AND start getting her back in shape too. A fit horse carries more weight with far less stress than an out of shape horse, but you don't get to fit just wishing, horse or human. (hugs)


Great advice! If you love riding, get on and go short distances at first. A heavier balanced rider can be easier on a horse's back than a lighter one who tends to bounce around in the saddle. Listen to and observe your horse as she is gaining fitness. 

For me, the joy of riding has been a great motivator to manage my weight. I aim for keeping total weight no higher than 22% for my 975 pound TWH. Trading out my older TexTan saddle for a lighter weight Circle Y trail saddle sure helps!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes I think you could do short rides. Maybe tack up and go for a short ride but get off and walk home the last bit. Just getting the horse ready and riding/walking some will be great exercise and help you get fit again. Also get the horse fit gradually. You rode this horse before and you mentioned you were a little over weight then so the horse should be able to carry you.
It will depend on your balance and the build of the horse but as others have said there are a lot of men over 200 lb riding smaller horses.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

DO NOT WORRY ABOUT IT. Please. I am sure you will not get on your horse after a year or so and ride for HOURS, right? Condition yourself, and your horse together, watch for any signs of pain in the horse, and go. 

I have an acquaintance who does endurance professionally. He is 6'5", so even if he were thin, he would not be lightweight. When we rode together the first time, he weighed in at 410, with tack. He lost some weight, but still weighed in at 310. His horses are no bigger than mine, 14.3, and winning races, and Best Condition awards.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Get on your horse and ride. Just start slowly. I have always all my life gotten off and walked part way because I love to walk anyway. The horse just takes me farther that I could go on my own. Learn how to check your horses back for soreness before and after you ride. That way you will not be worrying about stressing your horse. And besides, I've always heard that arab blood makes the bones stronger.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I just want to give you encouragement and kudos for thinking of your health and that of your horse.

I agree with the riding for short distances. Also, hand walking her around will be good for both of you.

After the birth of my first child (years ago) I was a wee bit tender. So I would put the baby in a papoose type thing and had walk my horse around so he wasn't just idling his time away; even if that is what he may have preferred! He got out, I got exercise, and the baby got some fresh air. A win, win, win situation.

I wish you continued success!


----------



## horsegirl2491 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you all very much for your great advice and encouragement! I definitely was thinking of short rides at first, and walking her back or part of the way is a great idea too. I will include a few pictures of her in this reply, she is heavier boned than a purebred arabian, but she is still fairly small. I would guess my saddle is close to 50lbs. I could look into a lighter saddle, or maybe bareback for short periods of time. As long as I feel I can balance well enough not to be too much "dead weight".


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

horsegirl2491 said:


> I would guess my saddle is close to 50lbs.


Definitely get a lighter saddle! Say one of the Abetta Endurance models: at about 17 lbs, it's the easiest way to drop 30 lbs that you'll ever find  Same goes for the rest of the tack: if you don't really need it, get one of the lighter folks to carry it. 

Or maybe turn that black&tan pony into a pack horse


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice looking mare. From what I can see, she looks to have pretty good legs.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

greentree said:


> DO NOT WORRY ABOUT IT. Please. I am sure you will not get on your horse after a year or so and ride for HOURS, right? Condition yourself, and your horse together, watch for any signs of pain in the horse, and go.
> 
> I have an acquaintance who does endurance professionally. He is 6'5", so even if he were thin, he would not be lightweight. When we rode together the first time, he weighed in at 410, with tack. He lost some weight, but still weighed in at 310. His horses are no bigger than mine, 14.3, and winning races, and Best Condition awards.



seriously? 410? 
I am no lightweight , not at all, but I can't imagine putting 410 on a horse and riding for long distances.


OP, arabs tend to be stronger , pound for pound, than similarly sized other horses. make sure the saddle fits well . that's REALLY important.

get off the horse once each hour and give them a 5 to 10 minute break

the difference between 200 lbs, and 200 + 10 or 15 pounds is not that big. don't wait too long to get back in the saddle.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have one other piece of advice because I saw this with someone I sold my saddle to. Have someone else watch your horses expression as you mount. I saw a horse that was in pain and it showed on her face when her owner mounted. It is something that is hard to see as you mount yourself.

I agree though that your horse will probably be fine.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I just wanted to add.. you said your mare is out of shape, so why not work out together? Buy a surcingle, hang some saddle bags from it with water and a snack, and take her out on the trails in hand. Use a longer lead rope and carry a long whip with you (just in case). Go for a jog or a walk and let the horse mosey along with you.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Also checkout the plus size riders thread on this forum. There are lots of resources and research that there. Including how your balence and how good of a rider you are. Plus if you are really concerned you can always go bigger. Draft crosses and Warmbloods are fantastic options. I just bought a Belgian draft horse for my husband. He's over 1800 lbs (the horse not my husband, he's over 350lbs plus the weight of the tack. Drafts are a lot more versatile than people think.


----------



## Feedlot (Mar 15, 2014)

I will probably get yelled at for this but I am 6'3" and about 310. I ride in a heavy roping saddle sometimes with medicine bags on board for doctoring cattle. In the winter with heavy coats and chaps. I ride really hard sometimes when roping and doctoring cattle or moving them by myself. I also trail ride sometimes in rough terrain. My horses get tired at times but never appear to hurt. I ride a 13 year old 15.3 hand stocky gelding who weighs around 1100 and 5 year old 16 hand quarter/shire cross that weighs 1350. While I could loose some weight the most I could probably get down to is 270 because of my frame. My horses don't seem to complain. I think it has to do less with numbers and more about the individual horse.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Here's a very good article that addresses more factors than the percent of the horse's weight to determine how much he can carry:

Methods to Calculate How Much Weight A Horse Can Carry - horsetype.com - For all types of horse lovers!

I'm thinking that your horse being part Arab is a plus for you-shorter back, wide-sprung ribs -thus good chance of having a wider/stronger loin,,,if she got those Arab characteristics. Looks like she did in the pics, but you can tell better in person.

Fay


----------



## horsegirl2491 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you all for the added info! I have had her on a lead a few times since I originally posted this thread. We went for walks and even practiced ground driving to try something new. Unfortunately this harsh Minnesota winter has kept me from riding yet, but I have high hopes for the next couple of weeks. In addition to exercising her, I bought myself some equipment and with a new healthy diet I am down about 10 lbs and gaining muscle back in my legs and core.  I have also been looking at drafts and draft crosses, but won't be able to consider a new addition this winter. Hay prices are rough up here and my ol gal isn't going anywhere. Thanks again! This forum is pretty great.


----------

